# Walking from Playa Flamenca to Punta Prima



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a safe route to walk from Playa Flamenca to Punta Prima?

We will be staying very close to the N332 in Playa Flamenca and want to visit the restaurant Patio Andaluz on the N332 in Punta Prima. Google maps shows roadworks along that stretch of the N332 but I guess the street view will probably be a couple of years old. Does anyone know if the roadworks are finished and if there is a safe pavement/pedestrian walkway?

Ideally we would like to walk there in daylight and get a taxi back.

We've read some good reviews about this restaurant, has anyone been?

Jill (Steve's OH)


----------

